# What about this one?



## Bjorn (Jul 4, 2011)

What about this one, could it be 'Transvaal' ? Or is it something else? It's a big plant i have had for some 15 years, leafspan perhaps as much as 55-60cm. 5 flower stems last year each with 4 flowers. This year so far only this one. But the plant looks great so I expect next year will be good again


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 4, 2011)

Very nice... And with 5 spikes last year?? whoa... Can you post a pic of the whole plant please?  What are your growing conditions like? No reason to suspect it is not Transvaal.. Could be Vanguard..


----------



## Bjorn (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks paphio;
Difficult to get a pic right now, but the leaves are very similar to glaucophyllum, but very much bigger. The plant has of course numerous leads of various sizes. The growing is: temperate/warm winter min around 15C day 25C. Summer, 18/30C. Humidity >70%, fans. Light(?) 1500-2000 fc.
Some spots/rot on the leaves has been an issue, but looks good now


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 4, 2011)

Very nice whatever it is...!!! Is that a Psychopsis on the right in the second photo?


----------



## Lint (Jul 4, 2011)

@biothanasis
If you look very closely you can read "Psychopsis Mariposa" on the yellow tag.


----------



## Justin (Jul 4, 2011)

great plant.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 4, 2011)

Lint said:


> @biothanasis
> If you look very closely you can read "Psychopsis Mariposa" on the yellow tag.


Your eyes are better than mine!!!

It is a lovely Paph. What's the Phrag in the background of the first photo?


----------



## Bjorn (Jul 5, 2011)

Yes and yes, you guys have good eyes! its a 'mariposa' but I am not very sucessful with it. Up to now it has not liked my conditions very much. the phrag in the back is a Paul Eugene Conroy presently blooming with 3 spikes, and to the left (you can see a wilted stem in one of the pics a complant of some 6-7 sedenii, each with 5-6 leads. That one flowers continously. It is placed in a 15 liter transparent plastic box with holes in the bottom. Substate, was live spagnum plus a littlle sand and bark, now its mostly roots and a little live sphag.. It does like it though. Below is a pic of the plant and its roots






What regards the supposed Transvaal, its a massive plant in a 2liter pot (18cm) capable of producing leaves long as a grown mans forearm:






While the first pictures were tainted by HPS light, these last are taken with natural light (dull day morning) that the reason for the color differences. As I said the plant is rather massive, the last picture is a kind of overwiew with the transvaal on an inverted "rose-pot" acting like a pedestal.



Its a multi growth plant, most of the growths are moderately sized, but some of them will reach the size of the "monster-growth" with the long leaves and produce nice infloresences. It may take a couple years though.



Patience is the key here. Some of the growths may wilt and disappear, but as there is some 15 spare- it will come back next year!


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 5, 2011)

Amazing plants!!! :clap::clap: You're a great grower...


----------



## Bjorn (Jul 5, 2011)

Shhh... thats not true, but occasionally I succeed. I have my issues, primarily with rot (and power bills). My growing regime tries to maintain what I have referred to as "natural growing" i.e. not using fugicides etc that murks up the microbiology, but rather try to nurish the "good part" of it. I am not sure to what extent I succeed, but as long as the moss grows vigorously I think its relatively ok. I guess you in malaysia have good conditions for that kind of growing, but your hot and humid climate probably creates some challenges regarding rot. I use a proportioner (microdos from dosmatic) to have some 250ppm TDS in my water(all of it during growth season), the water is soft, basically rainwater (collected in a nearby bog) plus occasionally spiking with Mg and Ca nitrate at similar dosage. Additionally I have recently started to add H2O2 to my water, see http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21571 It seems promising, but I am uncertain about the long term effects on microbiology though. I would love to see it removing the algae that deposits on my windows, a couple of times every season I have to blast it off using high-pressure water jet. Soaks everything and is a tough job. Has to watch the electrical installations carefulle while doing it - and the plants.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 5, 2011)

I think Transvaal is a safe guess for this plant Bjorn. The power washing of the greenhouse is what I really need to do! I'm going to wait until the sun is not so high in the sky and the heat is less tense. I'm sure I would fry everything inside if I had clean glass.


----------



## Bjorn (Jul 5, 2011)

Lucky you, I have double glazing (actually double doube i.e. two) polycarbonate for the frost,(and power bill) so frying is normally not an issue here. Additionally it tends to get rather dull during summer even if temperature is ok(i.e. above 20C) it does not get hot. Norway is not a warm place as you know! Main reason for not having excessive heat is the double glazing though. Additionally I have air-condition that takes care of excessive heat. The power bill does however not get high for that action here. It is in there for warmth, transporting heat from the cold outside into the greenhouse during winter. Its very common here in Norway to cut heating costs by installing these "reverse Aircon".
Power washing is normally done in late winter, and early fall, this time it got too bad so I did it mid-summer as well. Transvaal is my best guess as well, when I got the plant the label only said "many-flowered paph" but cochlopetalum is definitely in with such leaves and the influece of roth is clear in the staminode. so q.e.d.?


----------



## eggshells (Jul 5, 2011)

Do we have the same plant? Mine is labeled as Paph Prime Child. They must've mislabeled mine


----------



## W. Beetus (Jul 5, 2011)

HUGE plant! Great growing!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 5, 2011)

Welcome to Slippertalk, eggshells! Lovely Paph. you have. I hope others will chime in -- to my eyes, you may very well have a Prime Child, but that and Transvaal look quite similar to me.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 5, 2011)

Eggshell, your plant is probably labelled correctly. Look at your staminode compared to Bjorn's. Yours is very typical of primulinum influence. If I can use the word "egg" shaped compared to the Transvaal. The staminode of Trans is influenced by victoria regina and stretched out by roth. What are the two flower sizes, plant sizes? Yours will probably be smaller then Bjorn's plant. Paph victoria regina is a huge plant compared to primulinum.


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 8, 2011)

Hmmm ...
throw mine into the mix and I'd have to question eggshell's...
but mine does have that stam, so could be that much variability in the cross.


----------

